# No. 209 Gin



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Have any of you ever had this '209' Gin ?

I had some today at the "Club Amante" in my local Tinderbox, and it was so good I was on cloud nine. I've never been one to sniff gin or drink it neat, but this stuff changed all that (kinda like rain vodka changed my vodka perception.)

Even if you don't like gin, you need to check this stuff out. 
If you do like gin, you MUST locate and imbibe at once!

http://www.209gin.com


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

I picked up a bottle last week, based on txmatt's recommendation here. I too was mightily impressed.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Hoplophile said:


> I picked up a bottle last week, based on txmatt's recommendation here. I too was mightily impressed.


Excellent :tu

That TxMatt doesn't miss a lick does he ? Always on top of the good stuff.....


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

When it comes to gin I've tried a few brands available up here. For regularly priced gin I'd say nothing comes close to Bombay Sapphire, and on the upper end I tried Hendricks and found it overpriced. Tanqueray Ten, however, is really smooth and delicious and worth the extra money if you want a treat. If I see this 209 stuff I will certainly give it a try


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

gegtik said:


> When it comes to gin I've tried a few brands available up here. For regularly priced gin I'd say nothing comes close to Bombay Sapphire, and on the upper end I tried Hendricks and found it overpriced. Tanqueray Ten, however, is really smooth and delicious and worth the extra money if you want a treat. If I see this 209 stuff I will certainly give it a try


We are completely in sync regarding the gins you've mentioned...... I am currently stocked with Tanqueray Ten as my top shelf gin..... well, ONLY gin for that matter, I used to just go with seagrams which isn't bad for the price....

I agree, the Hendricks is overpriced. I like Sapphire, but it's a wee bit over-infused for my tastes.... excellent, nonetheless. The 209, however, is just WOW. The nose alone will blow your mind. I mostly keep gin on-hand for guests, but this stuff is going to make me into a martini drinker yet....

The irony is I can't find it for sale in my area...... the only bottle I know of is at the cigar club.... guess I'll have to give the distributor a ring as opposed to driving all over creation looking for it...


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

I do Sapphire as my regular gin too. Agree on the Hendrick's... overpriced, and I wasn't that crazy about it.


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

Hoplophile said:


> I do Sapphire as my regular gin too. Agree on the Hendrick's... overpriced, and I wasn't that crazy about it.


nice bottle tho I have to admit.. makes me feel like I've walked into a medicine shop in a 19th century frontier town or something


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

No. 209 is the best I've had, which isn't an extensive list. However, it was delicious in a martini.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I really like Sapphire too, be interested in knowing how 209 is by comparison


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

MadAl said:


> I really like Sapphire too, be interested in knowing how 209 is by comparison


Much better, IMO.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> Much better, IMO.


Agreed. Still like Sapphire for an "everyday" gin, but 209 is something special.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Be sure to check out this thread on Gin too..
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=72374

My favorite 2 Gins right now are 209 and Hendricks. These two are a good example of how different Gin can taste..

Hendrick's isn't a good Gin for Martinis, but mix it with tonic, soda, or juice and it rocks.

Another one flying under the radar that is a quite decent "London dry" and full flavored is Junipero. It is made by Anchor Steam (the same company that makes the beer, Old Potero, and Hotaling's)..


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll be hitting the New Hampshire Liquor Store next week!


----------

